# (Again) A french in CA



## Bushi Jo (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello! I'm french and I'll come in Los Angeles between 27/09/2004 and 10/09/2004. I want to practice to the Inosanto Academy. But who teaching?
And can I have some free lessons?? What are the hours of the lesson?

Thanks.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, sorry, I cannot help you with the locations you seek. I just wanted to welcome you to the board.  My daughter would have loved to talk to you if you had gone to Phoenix.  She wants to become a french teacher and is in college working on that right now.  I hope you find a place to workout and someone responds.  Good Luck!  TW  

PS on the board, she is Midnightninja, if you want to PM her, she is considered fluent.

PPS.  Inosanto's web page:  http://www.inosanto.com/


----------



## Bushi Jo (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks a lot. No problem for your daughter. She can PM me if she wants. 

I don't go to Phoenix, just stay in CA (and in Nevada for Las Vegas )

Another information????


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 3, 2004)

I notice you're wearing my avatar..... :mst:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 3, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I notice you're wearing my avatar..... :mst:


But he isn't as flaming as you!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 3, 2004)

> I notice you're wearing my avatar..... :mst:


lol

Bushi Jo, welcome, the best thing to do would be to contact the Inosanto studio.  Best of luck - hope you go.


----------



## Bushi Jo (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks!

Excuse me for the avatar. I change it now.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes, contact the school. But I highly doubt that you will be able to take free lessons.

As far as who will be teaching, it all depends on your skill level, and what class you attend. Inosanto teaches during Intermediate and Advanced classes.


----------

